
Cambridge Incubator -- pay per person - vlad
http://www.cambridgeincubator.com/#
======
pg
Sounded interesting, till I clicked on "pricing" and found they wouldn't tell
me the price. You have to call and talk to a salesman. How lame.

~~~
vlad
Paul, I read in a blog where I found the link, that it's $500 a month per
person ($200 rent + $300 services), non-negotiable. That blog post was written
in 2005, so I didn't want to put the prices down as they may have gone up (or
maybe it became negotiable.) What do you think about $500 a month per person
to be located in Boston on the red line between Harvard and MIT? And they
allow you to scale to 30 people, as well. Some people here have said they
wanted to create startup hubs for $400 rent in Silicon Valley, so this seems
to be very similarly priced. All offices have windows, and you get unlimited
use of meeting space. Maybe one could get part-time help from some Harvard,
MIT or any Boston college students since it's right there.

From what I gather, yours is the better program. Although somebody could
probably save up 5 or 10 grand and join the CIC for 6 months with a prototype
and show it off to different investors there, they probably wouldn't get much
of a better deal than you offer.

What I think makes YC better is that you have all software guys, while they
have all sorts of startups, and the people they interviewed seem to be in the
40's, which is also a change from the ages of the people who I saw at startup
school.

------
rowetim
This is Tim Rowe at CIC. Pricing is in the $500-$1000/person/mo range if
spaces are used efficiently (we have 250 different spaces, so these are just
guidelines). Availability is the main reason we want you to call in:
availability changes hour to hour. One day we will come up with a cool web app
to let you take a virtual tour of available spaces.

------
keven
Thanks for the link. I have been enjoying working in a shared open-space work
space in Vancouver <http://abetterplacetowork.com> and looking for something
similar in Cambridge

